# Stairs vs. Escalators



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Make your selection:
(I voted stairs because I'm not disabled, old or pregnant)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stairs because I like to walk and elevators make me paranoid and I would seem lazy going on an elevator.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Stescalators


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Stairs. I hate the awkwardness of waiting. 

Unless I'm feeling terribly down or tired. Then nothing really matters.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Stairs. If there's nothing but an escalator ill walk up the damn thing.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Stairs unless the people are going up it are extremely slow and don't/can't let me pass then I'll just walk up the escalator.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll walk up the down escalators, and down the up escalator. Stairs? psh, they're for wimps


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm terrified of escalators. Stairs for me!


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

whiterabbit said:


> Stairs usually. Unless I have no choice I'll only use an escalator if there's nobody standing on it and I can walk right up, because people who walk onto escalators and then stop walking without having a valid excuse like a physical impairment or a pram or a heavy suitcase, etc. are ****ing infuriating and it's only a matter of time before I follow through with one of my rage fantasies involving people and escalators.


If you end up in prison,I'll make you a card! Always wanted a prison pen-pal,then I'll be a badass!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just noticed that said escalator and not elevator. ops Oopsies. 

Well, anyways. I'd take stairs over an escalator any day.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

If they were right next to each other like that, I'd probably walk up the escalator, unless people were standing still on it blocking the way, and then I'd walk up the stairs. I don't like getting on and off of escalators, though. I get a little nervous thinking I won't step off in time, which sometimes makes for awkward premature steps off.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

carambola said:


> If they were right next to each other like that, I'd probably walk up the escalator, unless people were standing still on it blocking the way, and then I'd walk up the stairs. I don't like getting on and off of escalators, though. I get a little nervous thinking I won't step off in time, which sometimes makes for awkward premature steps off.


I worry about not stepping on and off the escalator on time, too. :?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Stairs. Elevators are too slow! I end up walking up them


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Stairs. I need all the exercise I can get


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I rarely encounter escalators as I don't hang out at shopping malls. Though that pic is pretty damn funny.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

Stairs.

For whatever reason, I feel like I'm on display when on an escalator. Plus, if someone's in front of you and you're not able to move, that feeling of being trapped is a terrible thing. Also, I'm always worried that I'm going to do something stupid, like miss a step or get one of my shoe laces caught.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Escalators at a fitness club. WTF? Heck just walk and down the steps. That would be a work out and you don't have to pay a bunch of money. :lol Haven't used an escalator for years since where I live there is none. Last time I used one was in 1994 when I was in downtown Des Moines, Iowa.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Escalator. To play on it whenever no one's around


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I can only remember a few times in my entire life, where i was somewhere interesting enough that actually had escalators, so .........If I had the choice though it would be the esclator......


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I prefer stairs. I usually never see stairs around escalators so I usually just take them and walk my way up.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Escalators are dangerous:









Miracle at 2:13


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Escalators. Because I'm lazy and I get sweaty if I have to go up several flights of stairs 

You won't generally find both in the same place here though because that's stupid. You can walk up them anyway.



whiterabbit said:


> Stairs usually. Unless I have no choice I'll only use an escalator if there's nobody standing on it and I can walk right up, because people who walk onto escalators and then stop walking without having a valid excuse like a physical impairment or a pram or a heavy suitcase, etc. are ****ing infuriating and it's only a matter of time before I follow through with one of my rage fantasies involving people and escalators.


Do you live in a part of the UK where "STAND ON THE RIGHT" hasn't become common knowledge?


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Escalators, because I'm lazy and I don't need the exercise.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

whiterabbit said:


> The knowledge that is lacking is that escalators are not for standing on at all. Most people who get on and stop walking seem to assume that that's what everyone else wants to do because that's what they're for, so they don't feel the need to stand to one side. This is something that afflicts all parts of the UK, which I believe was 95% barbarian according to the last census.


I'm pretty sure escalators *are* for standing on. Having moving stairs so you can move slightly faster up and down them seems like a really pointless invention, whereas having something to negate stairs completely so everyone doesn't have to go up ten flights of stairs on their way to work on the tube seems like a very useful invention.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

KYJE said:


> Stairs.
> 
> *For whatever reason, I feel like I'm on display when on an escalator. Plus, if someone's in front of you and you're not able to move, that feeling of being trapped is a terrible thing. *Also, I'm always worried that I'm going to do something stupid, like miss a step or get one of my shoe laces caught.


Yeah, same. That's primarily why I don't take the escalators when it's too busy or completely empty... I'd feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I just think it's to everyone's benefit for people on the underground to be as unsweaty and fresh-smelling as possible


----------



## Rhonda1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Stairs because escalator take awhile and it's always crowded.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm scared of escalators and stairs...


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Stairs. I have a fear of Escalators. Once a couple of people in front of me were goofing around & the very big woman in front of me started to fall backwards & bumped me backwards. I was holding onto the sides & screaming for dear life. :blank

After that I cussed her out & nearly got kicked out of the mall.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Stairs because escalators take too long and I can always use that minute of exercise anyway :b


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I love travelators, because walking from a to b can be so tiresome. In fact I just get on and lay down and have a small sleep before I get off.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

missingno said:


> Stairs. I need all the exercise I can get


+1


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I run up the escalator.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't like escalators. They go too fast and scared of getting stuck. I pick stairs...it's good to exercise.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Stairs are also dangerous!!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Stairs. Escalators are too slow and I don't like stepping onto them if I'm on a high floor, lol.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Escalator. I'm lazy & they're funner.


----------

